# Stiff bindings suggestions for freeride



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi everyone looking for some suggestions foor bindings to pair up with ny 2012 Ride Arcade UL 157. Looking for something responsive to pair up with this baby.

Usage: steeps, bombing hill, jumpS, no park
Boots: burton 7.5 imperials

Some bindings ive had in mind so far:

Ride capo and el hefe ( capo more forgiving for sketchy landings?)

Im currently using union forces on this board, works fine but slightly on the softer side


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Really happy with my Flux SF45's from what I've ridden. If you can deal with the small issues (highback adjustment, wear/tear, ratchets) the Rome Targas are really good as well.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Burton Diode? I guess it depends if you care how much you spend on a set of bindings.


----------



## limeoasis (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! I was wondering if anyone had experience with both the union forces and the ride capos, are capos stiffer than forces??? some ppl say they are , some say they aren't, very confusing! id love to get a pair of EL Hefe but theyre all sold out everywhere. Any other suggestions for something very responsive and stiff for a stiff board? im also looking at the burton malavita or diodes, but most ppl seem to say diodes are over kill for


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

cartels will go nicely with your boots.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Flux SF45 or Diode would be my top two. Have tried Ride spi, Flux sf45, cartel est, diode est, co2 reflex over the last season and a half. Currently on the diode est w/ custom x. I'm a big fan of the reflex bindings but the sf45 is the best non-burton freeride binding I've tried.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I put K2 Auto Evers on my Slayblade (which is quite stiff) and I've been nothing but happy so far.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Flow NXT's are good if you like to put it in from behind. My set it a few years old, I replaced all the ladders and new bolts for the toe straps, original high back and rear strap bolts are still solid. Stiff but very forgiving if you have a softer boot. I got an even older pair for my sis, they're real stiff and feel great carving, they're the old style NXT's with aluminum base and highback. I think boot stiffness has more effect than the binding.


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

Ride Capo - $260

Medium-Stiff Highback, Canted footbeds, strong heelcup, best in class toe cap (imo), appears to have more cushioning this year on the heel strap.


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

donkey said:


> Ride Capo - $260
> 
> Medium-Stiff Highback, Canted footbeds, strong heelcup, best in class toe cap (imo), appears to have more cushioning this year on the heel strap.


Forgot to add that I also am coming from 2011 Union Forces that were mounted on a 2011 Skate Banana. Capos are on a ProtoCT.


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got Ride El Hefe (for cheap price); I will go ahead and try the binding this weekend, and see how it response. I mainly bought this for carving, and the canted footbed tech. I really wanted to buy Diode (but too expensive!!), so hopefully I did not make a bad decision.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union SL...That would be my top choice. You could wait till next year for the Union Charger. I'm riding Flux 45s on my park board and I hate them more and more everyday.


----------

